# Carved arrowhead topper



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is my first time to carve a topper for my walking stick, It’s a arrowhead I carved from a piece of mulberry, I decide it give it a try and this is the finished piece I put on my favorite walking stick I could have left it more pointed but there is small children around here sometimes


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Really cool idea Randy. I like how much the tool marks make it look like a piece of knapped stone. Nice twisty, too!


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Randy nice job on the arrowhead topper looks great on your twisty walking stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: Looks good and a great idea! Your on your way to being another whitlin' fool!!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick Randy.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great idea! i like it.

Rodney


----------

